# Today is 1st shahadat anniversary of Capt Asfandyar Bukhari Shaheed



## Zarvan

Today is 1st shahadat anniversary of Capt Asfandyar Bukhari Shaheed.He
Embraced shahadat on 18sept 2015 while fighting against terrorists who attacked PAF camp at Peshawar.
He graduated in the 118th PMA Long Course & received the "Sword of Honour" for being the best cadet.
May Allah accept his shahadat and gve him highest rank in jannah.
Plz recite surah e fatiha for departed soul. JazakAllah
#caa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Allah ic py apni rahmat farmaye. Gentle family. On his martyrdom, the whole city of layyah in which his family once reside and his school was in shock. His school paid him tribute, his picture is painted on the wall outside on the road. Bless you son of soil.


----------

